# Death throes



## marip (May 22, 2013)

Before putting our 15 year old female cockatiel to sleep she had death throes. Does this mean she was in pain. I had other birds and I don't remember them having death throes before they died. The vet we took her to only had a little bit of bird health knowledge. She thought our bird had a stroke or brain cancer. Four years ago our bird had a mild stroke preventing her to fly.


----------



## Phoenix24 (Apr 6, 2013)

Sorry to hear of your loss, very sad. :-( 

In my experience of animals dying (believe me, I have lots) there is always some sort of 'death throes' as they die. This is usually slow, laboured breathing, that looks like gasping, shaking, twitching, disorientation and wobbling about (usually before the gasping and twitching part) and then, eventually, they just take one last gasp and go limp as the breathe leaves them.

I know that all sounds awful and morbid, but I have seen it in birds, hamsters, hedgehogs, rabbits, and to some extent even fish. 

Usually I suspect by the time the death throes kick in they are so out of it they don't feel much - but then again I have never personally had a near death experience so I can't comment. What was wrong with your cockatiel? Was it something that would cause pain?

BTW I had two hamsters put down and because it was by anaesthetic they really did just go to sleep. I suspect your cockatiel was already dying before the vet helped her on her way.


----------

